# First Cyp flowers of the year



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2020)

Here is Cypripedium Bernd. It is an early bloomer, first opened last week. 

This is also an image link test.


----------



## abax (May 8, 2020)

Sooo lovely.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2020)

I like it, but we both know a guy who would call these types "horrid veined things". I do have to say that in this case I feel that the parent species are far more attractive than the resulting hybrid. Easy to grow? I'm guessing the C. segawai blood is the reason it is an early bloomer.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 10, 2020)

Yes, these horrid veined things are problems! I agree that the segawae parent is responsible for the early bloom. Barry Phillips blooms right alongside these.


----------

